# What is the best clipper for a standard poodle



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, I strip my poodles and I use the Wahl Bravura with the Diamond Blade set at 10 on the body (40 on face). Love it.


----------



## wvgal61 (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also really like the Wahl Bravura, but for Javelin who has a very coarse thick curly coat if there is much length to take off I use a corded Andis.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Well, I strip my poodles and I use the Wahl Bravura with the Diamond Blade set at 10 on the body (40 on face). Love it.


I have these as well, and like them very much!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It depends on your dog coat. 

I love the Wahl Bravura for the face and sanitary but my minipoo's coat is too thick and I have to use the corded Andis. I would buy the Bravura and see if that works for you. It's not a waste of money because you'll love it for sanitary, face and feet. If needed you can then buy the corded Andis. Since I have a minipoo, I use the Wahl miniArco for her paws 

The Bravura and Arco (similar to Bravura) are trimmers - the corded Andis is a clipper.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think I am going to order the Wahl Bravura . Renn hasn't been too happy at the groomer by the time she gets to his feet and she is quick she has him all done in an hour or so. I think if I start working on his feet on a regular basis it may help and then she won't have as much to do either . I also need a nail clipper...I have a dremel but his nails really need clipping, they are getting too long for my liking .


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The Bravura may be a trimmer, but it does a fabulous job on the body, even on Frosty who has as thick a coat as any spoo. You just have to make sure the blades are always clean and oiled and the dog's coat is freshly washed and blown dry.


----------



## wvgal61 (Sep 13, 2018)

What size blade do you use for the face, feet, sani area, and body? thanks for all the help!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

```

```



zooeysmom said:


> The Bravura may be a trimmer, but it does a fabulous job on the body, even on Frosty who has as thick a coat as any spoo. You just have to make sure the blades are always clean and oiled and the dog's coat is freshly washed and blown dry.


I do all that and still can’t clip her back fur. Even with brand new blades.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can do Lily all over with the Bravura but would never get through Javelin's coat with it, corded Arco required there. I do use the Bravura for FFT on him. For face and feet, etc. I generally set the Bravura blade at 30.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I get razor burn if I use the 30 setting, so I use the next one up from that for face and feet.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I know many people here like the wahl bravura but I am not a fan. Why? Because it takes too long to do the body and it gets too hot. Unless you hav a toy, you might want something faster and stronger.

For the FFT: 
The bravura does well for feet, face, and paws. For $63, you can get something very similar that holds its charge much longer (~4 hours) and does not heat up bc it has a ceramic blade. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XBWJTD7/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is much faster than the bravura and goes up to 7k rpm with five speed adj rather than bravura 3k rpm. This was probably one of the best purchases I’ve made for Lucky. 


For the body: 
I have decided with something more durable and corded. I have the ultraedge from andis with #30 ceramic blade, which is always used with a comb attachment. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UT3EYPA/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00061MWP4/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have a set of steel wahl comb attachments that save me a bunch of money instead of purchasing individual blades. Every time I do a clipping, it takes about 2 hrs or less.

https://www.amazon.com/Wahl-Professional-Animal-Attachment-3390-100/dp/B002RBWL1G

This seems like the more expensive option at first but it is way more efficient in the long run. I met many groomers who prefers this exact option.


----------



## wvgal61 (Sep 13, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The black diamond blade on the Bravura does not get hot.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> The black diamond blade on the Bravura does not get hot.




I was going to go with that option with the Bravura but I saw the reviews on amazon saying that they dull easily. They said the new diamond blades are not as high quality. Is there any truth to that?

I do feel like the bravura is a pretty good all in one if it can cut better with a diamond blade. Wireless clippers are much lighter. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't noticed any problems.


----------



## wvgal61 (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the input, I went with the andis 2 speed super. I did try it tonight. My first time and he is only 4 months old. Not to bad for an amateur lol. It went through the hair very easy.


----------

